
News:yc was rejected from the App Store - news-yc
http://newsyc.me/rejection.html
======
jokermatt999
On the other hand, there are several nice Hacker News apps for Android. Even
better, if they were needlessly and rudely rejected as this app was, it would
be trivial to install them anyway (except for AT&T phones). Once again, Apple
shows that if you develop for iOS, you run the very real risk of your hard
work being for nothing. How many apps have to get rejected before people
realize this?

~~~
ugh
(There are several HN apps in the App Store.)

------
geuis
How about some screenshots of what your app looks like? There could be very
simple changes that you need to make to get it accepted.

~~~
news-yc
The homepage (linked just under the post, <http://newsyc.me/>) has there's a
few screenshots, and there's also a slightly outdated video
(<http://vimeo.com/21962215>) on Vimeo.

~~~
hboon
I took the liberty of downloading the source, compiling it and taking a few
screenshots - see <http://www.dropmocks.com/mUuib>.

Looks like a clean job using stock UI controls.

As for your question in the README of whether it works on Xcode prior to v4,
it works out-of-the-box on v3.2.6.

Good job!

------
state_machine
If you're not going to be on the app store any time soon, those of us who have
not chosen to pay the $99 to compile code for the devices we own might really
appreciate an ipa.

I completely understand if you'd rather wait and see if you can get revenue
from it before making that choice, but just know that you do have an eager and
ready audience if you decide to pursue other means of distribution.

------
pohl
Your app does look like a step up from vanilla form field entry in mobile
safari. It is about as basic an app as one can make, though. After reading
your reference to Flipboard I was expecting an innovative user experience,
though. Instead it's widgets straight off the palette in IB, but orange.

Have you considered something more ambitious on the UI front?

~~~
ugh
Ugh. I have it with ambitious apps. The app store needs so many more perfect
standard apps. Custom controls are easy to get wrong. You have to be a genius
to do an ok job with custom controls and most aren't.

This looks like a HN app I would actually like to use (as opposed to all the
others currently in the App Store). Looks can be deceiving, though, the app
might not be to my liking in some subtle way.

------
heresy
Yes, please appeal.

I use one of the existing (paid) HN apps, it has less functionality than
yours, and, bonus, yours includes source code, so if something annoys me I can
fix it myself.

I started writing my own, but now that seems kind of redundant :)

------
daimyoyo
Maybe you could contact PG and see if he'd be willing to partner with you on
it? Then it becomes an "official" app rather than an aggregator. Best of luck
either way.

------
hboon
How do you use telekinesis?

~~~
hboon
For those who downvoted, look at
<https://github.com/newsyc/newsyc/blob/master/CREDITS>. It lists telekinesis
by Nicholas Jitkoff (who wrote Quicksilver). It wasn't clear to me how he's
using it in the code.

~~~
news-yc
Ah, okay, that makes sense. I only use a tiny part of it, just a category for
URL parameter parsing (it was the best one I could find online and the license
worked out fine):
[https://github.com/newsyc/newsyc/blob/master/Classes/Categor...](https://github.com/newsyc/newsyc/blob/master/Classes/Categories/NSURL%2BParameters.m)

